# If there is an EMP how long do you think stores supplies would last in cities?



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

For localized disasters there would be a constant, but probably slow, supply of goods coming in. However, the same cannot be said for a nation wide disaster like an EMP that wipes out food transportation.

I have two other questions too.

1. When do you think the riots and looting will start? I figure that night when the stores start closing their doors.

2. When do you think stores will start Price Gouging?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

how are the stores going to sell anything if their registers won't work? all the water runs on electric pumps... I tell my brother, you likely have 2 days to get where you need to be before the sheeple figure out the Man isn't going to come save them... people can only live 3 days without water... you do the math!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Many people are still not aware of what an EMP does. The masses will still think of it as a power outage, but there are some like the followers of forums like this and others that will understand. When the car doesn't work, the phones' dead, and the powers off its SHTF time. I would imagine that gets out in 4 hours and the looting starts at 5/6 hours. I don't believe the stores will have time to gouge on prices and will likely be unable to protect their assets. I would imagine most stores empty in 48 hours.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As soon as you know it's happened, get your cash and a gun, and head to the store. As politely as you can, get anything you can afford, and can carry and protect. You have about 2 hours before the crazy comes out. Our society relies HEAVILY on electronic devices. They won't consider it a simple power outage when their phones go black, their cars won't start, and their battery powered radios don't work. Word will spread by mouth, but it will spread like wildfire as panic sets in.
Anywhere between 8 hours and 2 days, your local stores will be WIPED OUT. Don't be on the roads, and if you must, don't look like you have anything or know what you're doing. Play dumb, ask stupid questions, don't draw attention. This is NOT the time to be "the man with the plan".

Honestly, heading to the store for ANYTHING should be unnecessary, and only done if you have the convenience of close proximity. If you have any desire to survive such an event, you should be planning FAR in advance, and have the necessities safely stocked away at home. Lugging water home, when your car doesn't work, will be burdensome and attention grabbing. *IF* you want to risk a trip to the store, head for the aisles that don't have food on them. They will be the first things hit. Head to the pharmacy for OTC meds and bandaids, or to the housewares dept for disposable plates, cups, and plasticware. Don't skip the coffee filters, or the rolls of duct tape. If you happened to have any battery powered items tucked away in a Faraday cage (you do, right?), then you could take a risk on the batteries, and hope they still work. (haven't found any solid info on whether they will be fried or not, likely depends on the intensity of the E1)

Basically, plan for it NOW, and don't worry about it THEN.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't know about an EMP, but just news of a coming major snow/ice storm makes the local store shelves pretty barren fairly quickly. You do know that grocery stores only have 3 days supply of food, then they wait for the semi's to show up. Can't count on any food outlet.jmho.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Think about what the supermarket looks like before a possible snow storm is headed your way...a hurricane.

Think about what Black Friday looks like at WalMart.

Multiply by 10......

If you ain't got it now...you ain't gettin' it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you do realize that an EMP is produced by a nuclear explosion - good likelyhood it would preempt a full nuclear attack - even a single terrorist atmosphere blast would create a fallout SHTF ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

EMP means no more deliveries. Grocery stores carry about 3 days of NORMAL sales, they'll be stripped in a few hours. Keep your pantry stocked and you shouldn't have to worry about it. When the world goes dark is the wrong time to go shopping. I wouldn't go near a store after the event.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When it goes dark ...... I will know it has happened. It will not be a time for "shopping" as I have already performed this necessary task.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> you do realize that an EMP is produced by a nuclear explosion - good likelyhood it would preempt a full nuclear attack - even a single terrorist atmosphere blast would create a fallout SHTF ....


EMP can only be produced by an atomic detonation above approximately 30 miles. There is no danger of fallout from a blast that high.

As for making purchases, even with cash, after an EMP, I don't think you will be able to. A lot of stores make all the customers leave when the power fails. And they won't sell anything with the registers out because of auto inventory updating. They have their instructions.

When people realize what has happened, that's when the trashcans will go through the windows and merchandise will flow, but I don't want to be a part of that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Very difficult to start prepping while an event you are prepping for is taking place.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> EMP can only be produced by an atomic detonation above approximately 30 miles. There is no danger of fallout from a blast that high.
> 
> As for making purchases, even with cash, after an EMP, I don't think you will be able to. A lot of stores make all the customers leave when the power fails. And they won't sell anything with the registers out because of auto inventory updating. They have their instructions.
> 
> When people realize what has happened, that's when the trashcans will go through the windows and merchandise will flow, but I don't want to be a part of that.


So there wouldn't even be shopping? Just looting? Surely there would be some stores open.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

how are people going to pay?
the register is electronic.. most people can't figure out change, let alone tax..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IF there was an EMP strike, nothing in any retail outlet would be sold.

Within 48 hours the shelves would be stripped by raging, foraging animals that two days earlier were pleasant, social and calm folk.

While they are in the herd, they will kill you for a can of soup or a loaf of bread.

A week later, alone, they will kill you for a rotting cabbage leaf if given the opportunity.

The greatest danger you can face is within a panicked, hungry mob, life then, there, to them is worthless except their own.

ANY store is were NOT to be in that type of situation, you need to be home protecting you and yours with a gun.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

you may get lucky and find an idiot that will take a hundred dollar bill to let you "buy" some items.. but rest assured you had better be ready to seriously overpay and have to have the cash on you. most here would simply avoid the chaos of "last minute shopping" and get out of dodge or secure the Alamo!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> So there wouldn't even be shopping? Just looting? Surely there would be some stores open.


In an EMP strike, none of the registers or CC machines will work.

Further, there will be no power, even if they have a running generator, anything with semi-conductors will be fried.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

as for me.. power out, check phone.. phone out.. get worried and check car.. car out.. start cracking my way into the gun safes and figure out how to go retrieve my family wherever they are..


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> IF there was an EMP strike, nothing in any retail outlet would be sold.
> 
> Within 48 hours the shelves would be stripped by raging, foraging animals that two days earlier were pleasant, social and calm folk.
> 
> ...


Within 48 hours? I figured if people are simply looting like crazy stores would be picked clean of food within the day.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

looting won't start til people realize there is no one to help... we saying looting within 48 hrs.. and once it starts.. then shelves going to be clean pretty quick.. likely liquor and electronics first..lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> When it goes dark ...... I will know it has happened. It will not be a time for "shopping" as I have already performed this necessary task.


Yep.. and I would say that if I am home - I stay Home. if I am away I get home ASAP...


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> EMP can only be produced by an atomic detonation above approximately 30 miles. There is no danger of fallout from a blast that high.
> 
> As for making purchases, even with cash, after an EMP, I don't think you will be able to. A lot of stores make all the customers leave when the power fails. And they won't sell anything with the registers out because of auto inventory updating. They have their instructions.
> 
> When people realize what has happened, that's when the trashcans will go through the windows and merchandise will flow, but I don't want to be a part of that.


This is exactly how all of my retail companies deal with these things. Power goes out, and all my department heads round up their customers. My employees stay at the front of the store with them, near the windows where there is light. I take one of my department heads with me and we do a sweep of the store and secure the backroom. After 10 minutes I'm ushering my customers out the front door, with apologies, and locking it behind them. After 3 hours my employees go home if power is not restored. In an SHTF scenario, that 3hrs will likely be cut drastically since these are all big retail chain stores. We have no interest in protecting anything once the rocks start flying.



AlmostHuman said:


> So there wouldn't even be shopping? Just looting? Surely there would be some stores open.


Old timey family run businesses that never bought in to the computerized inventory systems. You'll only find those way out of the city.

Eta: they'll be well armed and wary of strangers.



ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you may get lucky and find an idiot that will take a hundred dollar bill to let you "buy" some items.. but rest assured you had better be ready to seriously overpay and have to have the cash on you. most here would simply avoid the chaos of "last minute shopping" and get out of dodge or secure the Alamo!


This is a possibility too, once the shop owners figure out what's what. But the major retail chains will get run down and overtaken.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As most have noted its really quite late in the game to prep. Once its all down you can be ahead of the masses by being able to move; and that could be quite dangerous. I use to think I'd move about 4 am figuring the losers would be asleep by then. Now I'd use the first two hours to bug the hell out (by boat of course).


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> looting won't start til people realize there is no one to help... we saying looting within 48 hrs.. and once it starts.. then shelves going to be clean pretty quick.. likely liquor and electronics first..lol


Also what is up with them being willing to kill you over a rotting cabbage leaf? If they are going to go that far why wouldn't they just eat a lot of worms and insects?... I actually heard insects taste pretty good if cooked.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> As most have noted its really quite late in the game to prep. Once its all down you can be ahead of the masses by being able to move; and that could be quite dangerous. I use to think I'd move about 4 am figuring the losers would be asleep by then. Now I'd use the first two hours to bug the hell out (by boat of course).


yup.. if you aren't on your way within the first few hrs.. it exponentially lowers your chances... be the guy heading out of town on a bike or boat before others even think to look for a bike or boat (or guy on one) to get out of town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> Within 48 hours? I figured if people are simply looting like crazy stores would be picked clean of food within the day.


Depends on the neighborhood; Southside Chicago; Ferguson, MO; South Atlanta; Baltimore; Compton, CA; Detroit, MI; Oakland, CA et. al. will burn quickly.

Other small rural towns will band together, form security, take care of their own and establish some law and order.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Depends on the neighborhood; Southside Chicago; Ferguson, MO; South Atlanta; Baltimore; Compton, CA; Detroit, MI; Oakland, CA et. al. will burn quickly.
> 
> Other small rural towns will band together, form security, take care of their own and establish some law and order.


Well of course small towns will band together. They are a tight knit community already. Cities aren't like that.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Katrina is a excellent case study for your questions


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Classic example,hours after Katrina passed the looting began! Someone even stole an electric forklift to haul off there loot! When the savages know it's safe for them than all bets are off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> Also what is up with them being willing to kill you over a rotting cabbage leaf? If they are going to go that far why wouldn't they just eat a lot of worms and insects?... I actually heard insects taste pretty good if cooked.


That kid was a metaphor, if you looked it, referred to a week later, when people are starving and will eat anything, I could have said a wilted carrot.

Most sheeple have no idea what or where to forage, for most food only emanates from a super market, wally world, or McPuke burger.

More than 90% have not a clue, don't think how the food got there or care.

These same people have little food stored nor think they need any, just stop on the way home from work.

The central warehouses that supply the retail stores will not be able to move product without the means to transport it.

Those places will be hit by those who know the locations of them.

Just for self awareness, I run through my mind what to take from the wholesale club I belong to when walking down the aisles.

I also guestimate how many I would have to kill to get out of there with it all, way too much ammo would be expended, I will stay home instead..


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> That kid was a metaphor, if you looked it, referred to a week later, when people are starving and will eat anything, I could have said a wilted carrot.
> 
> Most sheeple have no idea what or where to forage, for most food only emanates from a super market, wally world, or McPuke burger.
> 
> ...


You probably wouldn't have to kill any if you play it smart. In the initial looting people would be fighting over the expensive, but rather useless stuff. Focus on food and other such things, and avoid the more rowdy clutter of people and shouldn't you be fine? Plus it would be dark so that can be useful for avoiding people and not standing out.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

until you run out the busted window with arms full and get drooped by somebody wanting yours.. or even a stray bullet... the point of prepping is to avoid looting chaos in the first place! it is a situation you cannot control..you get away with an armload of supplies.. congrats! you stole yourself another 2 days of survival.. if there is anything on those shelves worth dying for.. you are already dead you just don't know it yet in our book!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost H, that scenario was just a mental exercise, have no intention of doing such a thing.

The ammo expenditure was an expression of futility.

Yes, I could put on my ANPVS-7 NVG's and go in, shoot whoever was interfering with me, but it is not logical, it is an offensive move with a high mortality probability.

Listen, I can right now, shut the doors and wait it out for five years, that is how well I am prepared, been at it for 38 years.

Why in the hell would I walk into a meat grinder?

I was there in the Watts riots, I saw what kind of animals people can turn into, I will sit here and defend me and mine.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

So here is an idea...and probably something I would do if I was in your position. Take up cooking.

What I mean is start learning to cook from scratch and tell your family that you want to prepare a meal a week and when you make your grocery list, ask for twice what you need. Store the excess somewhere (under your bed, in you closet, etc)

Another option would be to tell them you want to make meals in a jar for Christmas gifts (lots and lots of recipes on Pinterest). Get the ingredients to make a bunch of different types and put them together. Give away a few but store the rest. Pull one out once in awhile and show the person who cooks the most how easy they are to prepare and you might just get to make more.

As for water, if your family drinks juice or soda in big bottles, wash them out really well and fill them with water. You will want to treat it, or boil it before use, but at least it is there.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> until you run out the busted window with arms full and get drooped by somebody wanting yours.. or even a stray bullet... the point of prepping is to avoid looting chaos in the first place! it is a situation you cannot control..you get away with an armload of supplies.. congrats! you stole yourself another 2 days of survival.. if there is anything on those shelves worth dying for.. you are already dead you just don't know it yet in our book!


People won't be shooting each other right off the bat, not when their is still stuff to loot from stores. Plus that week worth of food you get from looting could sustain you long enough to get your stuff together.

Which do you think would be a worse idea?

Risking danger in order to secure food or not risking danger and have to deal without?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> People won't be shooting each other right off the bat, not when their is still stuff to loot from stores. Plus that week worth of food you get from looting could sustain you long enough to get your stuff together.
> 
> Which do you think would be a worse idea?
> 
> Risking danger in order to secure food or not risking danger and have to deal without?


Missing the whole prepping concept, are you?
When all the lights go out, cars are spotty, no phones, etc., and all across the city, you'd better bet your dollar the zombies will be out in no time. They'll eat you with taters because there'll be nothing to stop them. You won't find cops doing anything but protecting their own families. 
Matter of fact, kiss your family good bye before you go looting. You can't hold the loot and level your rifle.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Missing the whole prepping concept, are you?
> When all the lights go out, cars are spotty, no phones, etc., and all across the city, you'd better bet your dollar the zombies will be out in no time. They'll eat you with taters because there'll be nothing to stop them. You won't find cops doing anything but protecting their own families.
> Matter of fact, kiss your family good bye before you go looting. You can't hold the loot and level your rifle.


"Missing the whole prepping concept, are you?"
If you have supplies stocked up then great for you. But what if you don't? What then? Do you really think only those who stocked up will survive? Or is it that you think only those who stocked up before hand deserves to survive?

I just want to figure out what I should do if I can't stock up in time. My family isn't rich, and I don't even know if I can talk them into prepping. On my other thread people gave me advise on how to ease my family into the idea, but who knows if it would work? I am going to try tomorrow though.

" Kiss your family good bye before you go looting."
It's not like I would go out expecting to loot. But if the stores are shut down and there is no way to buy food then I will do what I have to. Especially if there are already looters.

" When all the lights go out, cars are spotty, no phones, etc., and all across the city, you'd better bet your dollar the zombies will be out in no time."
Yes, and I will be among them zombies looting stores if I am not already prepared before hand. The chances of me being singled out can't be that great, especially if I am careful not to step on other people toes.

"They'll eat you with taters because there'll be nothing to stop them. You won't find cops doing anything but protecting their own families."
Then I just have to do my best to make myself and my family as small as targets as possible while being ready to defend ourselves if needed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> "Missing the whole prepping concept, are you?"
> If you have supplies stocked up then great for you. But what if you don't? What then? Do you really think only those who stocked up will survive? Or is it that you think only those who stocked up before hand deserves to survive?
> 
> I just want to figure out what I should do if I can't stock up in time. My family isn't rich, and I don't even know if I can talk them into prepping. On my other thread people gave me advise on how to ease my family into the idea, but who knows if it would work? I am going to try tomorrow though.
> ...


Youngun, you are simply not understanding a lot of things.

It isn't a matter of who I think should or shouldn't make it. Your assertion is juvenile.
Facts about human behavior are as they are.
You should be in bed. You can only control what you can control.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Youngun, you are simply not understanding a lot of things.
> 
> It isn't a matter of who I think should or shouldn't make it. Your assertion is juvenile.
> Facts about human behavior are as they are.
> You should be in bed. You can only control what you can control.


Facts about human nature?

You mean like the fact that people would tend to go after the biggest target first while being blinded to smaller things? Then I will make myself appear small and take advantage when I can.

Tell me about these facts of human nature and I can learn how to utilize them to my advantage.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My gosh you do realize your on a preppers forum right? It's not a looters forum. If you aren't prepared get prepared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> Facts about human nature?
> 
> You mean like the fact that people would tend to go after the biggest target first while being blinded to smaller things? Then I will make myself appear small and take advantage when I can.
> 
> Tell me about these facts of human nature and I can learn how to utilize them to my advantage.


Really? That's what you say predators go for?

Pardon me if I am beginning to doubt you personage.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When do you sleep, youngun? 

Perhaps, things are not as they seem?

I trust my instincts, whowever you are.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A bug in kids clothing?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

risk your life looting for an armload of stuff you could stock beforehand at the dollar store and cost you 20 bucks.........


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.

If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards it immediately.

Tell me what you people would do in my shoes. If you lived in the city with your family, and you only have a few days worth of food and no place to bug out to?
Would you really not loot? If not, then how would you survive?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Many people are still not aware of what an EMP does. The masses will still think of it as a power outage, but there are some like the followers of forums like this and others that will understand. When the car doesn't work, the phones' dead, and the powers off its SHTF time. I would imagine that gets out in 4 hours and the looting starts at 5/6 hours. I don't believe the stores will have time to gouge on prices and will likely be unable to protect their assets. I would imagine most stores empty in 48 hours.


I have drilled this into my daughter's heads over and over. EVERY time the power goes out, look at your cell phone. If it's dead (or not properly functioning like it was a moment ago), get to my house. I don't care what you need to do, just get here immediately.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Really? That's what you say predators go for?
> 
> Pardon me if I am beginning to doubt you personage.


Why wouldn't they go for the easiest, but largest target?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> Why wouldn't they go for the easiest, but largest target?


Think about it, looting during a typical riot produces thieves that grab trinkets such as booze, Nike, TV's and DVD players.

They then go back home and enjoy their spoils in normal functioning household settings.

Under an EMP, NOTHING will work, you will be right back in the early 19TH century.

Food will be the prime target, not a flat screen that is already burned out.

You will need a shopping cart to bring home whatever spoils you can garner, or your little red wagon.

Hauling your cart home is subject to interception by marauders, who may just walk up and shoot you and take whatever you had.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Sep 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Think about it, looting during a typical riot produces thieves that grab trinkets such as booze, Nike, TV's and DVD players.
> 
> They then go back home and enjoy their spoils in normal functioning household settings.
> 
> ...


Sure tv's won't work, but jewelry, booze, and nikes would still have their value for a time. Well booze would always be worth something.

And the chances of me getting shot right off the bat wouldn't be very high. If it was four or five days later and I was pushing a shopping cart full of food, then yes I will have to agree I would get shot. However, just a few hours later? I don't think so. Especially since there would be countless people doing the same thing as me, so there would be more targets to choose from and I will be less likely to be picked.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards it immediately.
> 
> ...


In your shoes, since you're on a forum about prepping, and last time I checked (checks cell phone) no EMP has yet gone off, I would heed the advice I've been given, and get my butt in gear to start gathering necessities.
Spend an extra $10 a week on non-perishable canned goods and drinking water, and you'll have that month worth of supplies in a surprisingly fast amount of time.
A 5 gallon bucket of beans, a 5 gallon bucket of rice, and a 1 gallon bucket of salt will set you back <$30, and feed two people for 2 weeks minimum. You won't be eating like a king, but it's a start.
Your priorities should not start with "what should I do if it happened tomorrow?". Your priority should start with "what can I do now to prepare for it?"
Preparing beforehand incurs little to no risk. Looting afterward incurs GREAT risk. Your reasons for doing it are irrelevant. The atmosphere in which looting becomes the norm is not one that sane people plan to intentionally inject themselves into.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> Why wouldn't they go for the easiest, but largest target?


I see your point. Maybe you should send your kids to get groceries. After all, they are much younger and faster than you. They've got a better chance of outrunning the zombies, right?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

It's a good thing there are a lot of these videos on YouTube. :devil:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I am simply curious as to what you think you will be able to loot that you can't get now legally and not have to risk your life for? what are you going to grab that you can't have multiples of by the end of this week? more food to last your family another week or 2? how are you going to stay warm in the winter? how are you going to cook whatever you loot? how are you going to defend it? how are you going to get water you need after 3 days? where are you going to take a crap? these are all just as important (if not more) as what you are going to dash in and steal and try to get safely back home before the shooting begins.....


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Could this be the banished one come back to haunt us? To quote Targetshooter "Lock and Load"


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A while back a government study found that the average American has about 2 weeks of food per person in the house. This would include that old forgotten box of pasta and nasty stuff even your Uncle Joe wouldn't touch. Much of that food is in the freezer so it may not be worth eating after 2-3 days. Keep in mind that some people have plenty of old forgotten food buried in the pantry and others keep only a few days worth. Some people may share, some people will be out in a few days. People in motels would be out very quickly.

So as to the OP's question figure on 2 weeks before most people in the city are on a crash diet. Even if the government were to manage to ship in MREs or whatever I suspect that if the government had to feed 100 million people in the major cities they would run out of MREs in less than a week. Think about it. 100,000,000 people x 2 meals a day x 7 days = 1,400,000,000 MREs. And that does nothing for the remaining 230,000,000 Americans who don't live in major cities.

What may be a more immediate threat is all the drug abusers suddenly not being able to get their fix. After a few weeks people on prescription drugs to help them with mental problems will also be out of meds. Unfortunatly diabetics won't be far behind. Then the cities may turn into a septic pool of bacteria and misery.

I pray that it never happens.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

John Galt said:


> What may be a more immediate threat is all the drug abusers suddenly not being able to get their fix. After a few weeks people on prescription drugs to help them with mental problems will also be out of meds. Unfortunatly diabetics won't be far behind. Then the cities may turn into a septic pool of bacreria and misery.


I agree. In my opinion this is the largest danger about living among a high concentration of people. Such as a city. The bigger the city, the greater degree of danger.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

From a logistics standpoint many places (i.e. grocery stores, supermarkets, KFC, etc) use just "Just In Time" inventory - typically getting things in 3-7 day bursts depending on historical consumption and other external factors such as SLAs with distributors, for example. Many chain stores also utilize auto-inventorying software, and need connectivity to accept credit/debit cards, as well as timekeeping for opening/closing vaults, or whatever other mandatory SOPs are in place.

What all that means? If the power is out they typically aren't letting customers in, some will pass this off as a minor power outage, but when their phones are fried and cars won't start it will not take long for many people to catch on, they may not know what it is but they will start to panic almost automatically and that will spread very fast. On top of that people's AC/Heating is going off, their connection to the world (as they know it) is severed and they know the cops won't be able to respond. I would say 2-6 hours it will take for panic to set in and looting/attacks to start. Some people just like to watch the world burn, or contribute, and will go off and start destroying things for the sake of it.

If you do not have it already at that point, it's time to make a mental note to ration yourself on your PBR and frosted flakes and break contact. You'd figure all the places would be cleared out within 48-72 hours, consumer brand places would be hit first - clothing stores, department stores, electronic goods, etc - some people will hit up the supermarkets for water and ramens, but you best believe most of the "efforts" will not start at supermarkets.

EMPs won't take everything out though - that is a huge misnomer and is mostly 'broscience' - while it isn't perfect, infrastructure has come a long way, and will either be unintentionally, or by design, protected (or at least fault tolerant) of an EMP strike - whether nuclear airburst, or localized. So the places that do have limited electricity will definitely be price gouging, unless they get knocked over.

All of this is big what-ifs. EMPs won't knock out every single device every single place, smaller cities may not go to hell as fast as bigger centers, so YMMV


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Definitely a massive influx of new people with remarkable grammar skills. Reckon we are now attracting a higher class of bugs?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

If trucks stopped just for 5 days...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think that stores would price gouge, at least not successfully, because they would be murdered and the items taken. 
Riots and looting would start after 1 week at the most, and after 1 month, it would not be safe for anyone.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> A while back a government study found that the average American has about 2 weeks of food per person in the house. This would include that old forgotten box of pasta and nasty stuff even your Uncle Joe wouldn't touch. Much of that food is in the freezer so it may not be worth eating after 2-3 days. Keep in mind that some people have plenty of old forgotten food buried in the pantry and others keep only a few days worth. Some people may share, some people will be out in a few days. People in motels would be out very quickly.
> 
> So as to the OP's question figure on 2 weeks before most people in the city are on a crash diet. Even if the government were to manage to ship in MREs or whatever I suspect that if the government had to feed 100 million people in the major cities they would run out of MREs in less than a week. Think about it. 100,000,000 people x 2 meals a day x 7 days = 1,400,000,000 MREs. And that does nothing for the remaining 230,000,000 Americans who don't live in major cities.
> 
> ...


You make a very good point about druggies. Both illegal and prescription abusers will become dangerous trying to get their fix.

And if the OP wants to get serious about looting there are people out there that loot, rape and steal today before S has HTF. And they are much better at it than you. They will snuff out anyone trying to loot their loot.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards it immediately.
> 
> ...


Just based on your ideas on procurement, stay home and die, at least that way you will be with family and they will know what happened to you.

Otherwise, some miserable son of a bitch like me will cap your ass and roll you into a ditch to rot, at least some animals may benefit from your post mortem carcass.

Prep now or suffer later, most unprepared will die within the first month, many a lot sooner, and I don't care about it either way.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

preponadime said:


> Could this be the banished one come back to haunt us? To quote Targetshooter "Lock and Load"


Denton, covered it and I did in post #42, plus cricket did in 51.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Definitely other good points touched on here, the secondary effects and tertiary after-effects of an EMP (or EMP-like event, that causes power outages which causes a-holes wanting to ruin your day) are much more inclusive than you not getting your licky's and chewy's from grandpa's corner store.

Pharmacies won't be dispensing drugs, and will get raided, and bottles of Oxy only go so far - the addicts, and people who need them, will be running out, even when rationed No Later Than 30-60 days, if not sooner due to panicked consumption. So now everyone with bowel problems, trouble sleeping, heart conditions, mental/behavioral disorders, extreme pain are either dying or REALLY pissed off.

Hospitals are also SOL - life support, ICU/NICUs, MB/Delivery units, Burn Wards, In-Patient facilities will be the first to sustain massive losses, on top of that financial institutions, mass transit, draw-bridges or any other computer controlled infrastructure (draw bridges, spike traps, pylons, traffic lights) are getting taken the hell out/deploying, and ruining your day.

tl;dr = GTFO, bro!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, you are on a prepper site. You have been given a ton of information. But you still focus only on looting.

You're welcome to come loot my house. I'll pm you the address if you like. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that attempting to loot any property owned by anybody from this site will result is sever bodily harm.

Looting is stupid unless you are a welfare wanna-be with sagging pants and a do-rag. 

In a SHTF scenario most homes will become well defended within a few days. About 60% of the homes in the US have a gun.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I give it4 to 6 hours till stores are empty and or on fire.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I suspect that attempting to loot any property owned by anybody from this site will result is sever bodily harm.
> 
> Looting is stupid unless you are a welfare wanna-be with sagging pants a do-rag.


Hey John, a little adder to your comment ...... if ya are wearing sagging pants and a do-rag ...... it's still stupid and so are you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> If trucks stopped just for 5 days...


This is so true.
And the vast majority of Americans don't, or won't, realize it. They have absolutely no idea of how much their life depends on trucking. Big trucks are just a nuisance, getting in the way of their little cars. 
I was in logistics all my working life.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hey John, a little adder to your comment ...... if ya are wearing sagging pants and a do-rag ...... it's still stupid and so are you.


but at least I passed on welfare.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

John Galt said:


> but at least I passed on welfare.


Uh, I think it was an extension of the comment, not a slap at you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Uh, I think it was an extension of the comment, not a slap at you.


Thanks SOCUM.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The point of having emergency food supplies is that we don't have to take risks of going out. 
The same thing applies to SHTF scenarios.

I think once we learn that it's an EMP, we'll start securing our home - barricades in some entry points, etc., - 
and that includes the "last stand" room in the house. Hide supplies as best we can.
Once the mob realize stores are empty, they'll look to houses to loot. We can only hope that we're not in the way of that first wave.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

AlmostHuman said:


> Sigh, one of the reasons I am wanting to prep is so I won't have to resort to looting.
> 
> If I had a year, or even a month, worth of supplies and a bunker to live in of course I wouldn't loot. I would head towards it immediately.
> 
> ...


You're in a prepping site, so you know the threat. 
You have to increase your food supplies to last you longer than a few days' worth. You wouldn't be any help to your family if you're dead, or hurt - at a time when there won't be any doctors to help you out.

Start prepping!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I kind of wonder... I remember being in upstate NY when Sandy hit/ first snow before Halloween in recorded history. Some of us went without power for weeks/months. When the snows hit some of those same people were stuck in their homes for weeks/months. in the Highland Mills, Monroe, Highland falls area I didn't hear of any rioting, and I didn't have any increased patient load (I worked at Keller Army Community Hospital at the time)

People were stranded, with no power, phone, etc. Yes, cell service was still good, but you couldn't really call for help, because they were still trying to get to you anyway.

Then again, most people in the area use oil for cooking and heat, and generators are pretty much something everyone has already wired into their homes. So I guess that little bit of preparedness goes a long way to promote civility, as opposed to New Orleans in Katrina...


I think it will depend heavily on how prepared the people around you generally are. In Alaska, I doubt anyone will give a crap. In Oklahoma, there will probably be a lot of people trying to find reporters to describe the sound of the EMP to. In big cities, I'd give it 3 days before the stupid starts, and a week, maybe two, before it gets really freaking dangerous.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I kind of wonder... I remember being in upstate NY when Sandy hit/ first snow before Halloween in recorded history. Some of us went without power for weeks/months. When the snows hit some of those same people were stuck in their homes for weeks/months. in the Highland Mills, Monroe, Highland falls area I didn't hear of any rioting, and I didn't have any increased patient load (I worked at Keller Army Community Hospital at the time)
> 
> People were stranded, with no power, phone, etc. Yes, cell service was still good, but you couldn't really call for help, because they were still trying to get to you anyway.
> 
> ...


If it's a very widespread area that's hit, and there are no places to buy food....that's when there'll be widespread looting.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A natural incident like a snow storm is a generally known, thing, people understand them and not everything is blacked out.

In this natural event, people know it is only temporary, and expect things will return to normal in a relatively short time. 

In this you can listen to your car radio for info.

With everything electrical out, basically trapped in place and no communication with the outside world,

to most an unknown or understood event will cause the panic equation to change quickly.

I well remember the blizzard of 1978 and its effects here, that is when I said never again, been prepping ever since.

The summer of 1979 saw a coal bunker built to hold 4 tons of coal, a coal stove added, plus a months worth of long term food stored.

Already had plenty of guns and ammo stored.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Otherwise, some miserable son of a bitch like me will cap your ass and roll you into a ditch to rot, at least some animals may benefit from your post mortem carcass.
> .


I prepped extra ammo for the opening shots of SHTF.... I don't like looters, especially the ones who steals tv's, couches, nike's and non essentials. Those kinds of dirt bags deserve a dirt nap.. Since events like this will occur in inner cities, we are talking about shots from 200 yards and less. Very easy to make an example out of these lootin thugs.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

real question is.. if looters try to hit your house, do you remove the dead bodies from the yard, or leave them there as a warning?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Goons at the register can't add or subtract let alone figure out a % tax. And they want $15/hr


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> real question is.. if looters try to hit your house, do you remove the dead bodies from the yard, or leave them there as a warning?


Yes, you leave them there. But you can't leave them there for an extended amount of time. You will have to move them out before they stink. Decomposing body smells terrible, you wouldn't want to be smelling it all day long.

But I don't live in the city, so my situation is a little different. I got a wide open space in the back of the house. It goes to about 200 plus yards of clear unobstructed field.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You have to think about the time when the looters are out of the cities, they are already pretty emboldened and battle-ready - being mentally prepared to have to GTFO and save your skin is a thought people need to be cognizant of, can't Alamo your way out of everything.

By the time the looters/raiders have made it out to suburbs or to the country I'd say about 2-3 weeks has passed, most people are staying put and are content with knocking over Foot Lockers and Liquor stores and will stay put. I'd say full civil unrest and full on violence kicks in about 72-96 hours in, but not as widespread at first - I'd say a week or 2 after all the thugs/unsavory types run out of drugs, the power is out, and food/water is running out they'll start killing/raiding/raping. 

That will be contained to small areas - figure that people will be competing for territory to control, and fighting within and amongst each other. So by the time the people who make it out to raid suburban/rural areas they have been fighting and surviving for 2-3 weeks - they aren't human anymore at that point, they've probably had to do some bad stuff, probably had bad stuff done to them - it is hard to put it into words what a man/woman who has lost everything and had to kill/harm someone is like. Especially if they're sick, hungry, cold/hot, thirsty, and mentally broken - to call them an animal is a compliment.

So you take that organic killing machine, with no qualms, who is lethal, and has nothing to loose and is hungry - they aren't leaving because you left someone's body on your doorstep.

The fact of the matter is if you are staying put I hope you have at least 3 months of supplies, understand your POWs (priorities of work, chow is the last thing), ration, set defense and remain low-key. Make yourself a hard target, but once normal social and psychological barriers are torn down - you could be Fort Knox for all I care and people will still attack it. I'd say everyone should keep in one place for at least a week or 2 to wait for the worst of it to blow over - the murders/rapes are happening to the groups of people who are committing them and the idiots who thought they needed to stick around to defend their flat screens.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> real question is.. if looters try to hit your house, do you remove the dead bodies from the yard, or leave them there as a warning?


This is a good question.

For health reasons they should be removed, depending on location, here, I would move them to the north end of the property,

they would be gone in 3-7 days, food for the animals.

Another reason, you do not want to telegraph your capabilities, some could take advantage of the intel.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> This is a good question.
> 
> For health reasons they should be removed, depending on location, here, I would move them to the north end of the property,
> 
> ...


obviously they need to be disposed of.... just wondering if a bullet riddled house with a pile of bodies 50yds away screams "maybe these dead dudes just didn't do it right" or if it says.. "move along"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> obviously they need to be disposed of.... just wondering if a bullet riddled house with a pile of bodies 50yds away screams "maybe these dead dudes just didn't do it right" or if it says.. "move along"


"Move along" is better conveyed with severed head on a Genuine, Handmade, Bonafide, Slippy Pike™.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the trouble will start as soon as the power goes out , " a free for all " .


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> the trouble will start as soon as the power goes out , " a free for all " .


It never ceases to amaze me that even the threat of a bad storm (in the news) empties the store shelves of water, bread, and milk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> "Move along" is better conveyed with severed head on a Genuine, Handmade, Bonafide, Slippy Pike™.


:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that even the threat of a bad storm (in the news) empties the store shelves of water, bread, and milk.


I'm a simple man with simple entertainment needs...a storm warning will motivate me to head out to either the Wal Marts or the local Mega Grocery Store just to people watch and fantasize whose heads would look good on a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that even the threat of a bad storm (in the news) empties the store shelves of water, bread, and milk.


And flashlight batteries.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> And flashlight batteries.


And beer...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> And beer...


Does your grandchildren know you as the beer drinkin' granny?

(A Watchman wonders if ........ hey Mom and Dad, a storm is coming, let's head over to Granny Cricket's!)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Does your grandchildren know you as the beer drinkin' granny?
> 
> (A Watchman wonders if ........ hey Mom and Dad, a storm is coming, let's head over to Granny Cricket's!)


Hey now! I was just saying it leaves the store shelves quickly prior to a big storm arriving. I didn't say it comes home with me.

Besides, I am more of a tequila sort of girl...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Before Hurricane Katrina I stocked up on beer. Glad I did too. I made ice in Red Solo cups for 3 days prior to the storm and had ice for 8 days after.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Hey now! I was just saying it leaves the store shelves quickly prior to a big storm arriving. I didn't say it comes home with me.
> 
> Besides, I am more of a tequila sort of girl...


That being said, every now and then, on a hot summer night...








_Cell phone shot at The Oasis (Austin)_


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep ...... that's the view from the Oasis. ^^^^^^

One of many people's favorite dining establishments.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> That being said, every now and then, on a hot summer night...
> 
> View attachment 23234
> 
> _Cell phone shot at The Oasis (Austin)_


I forgot what year it was, but the company I worked for at the time had a sales meeting in Austin. Me and one of my buddies I worked with couldn't get a flight out the last night of the meeting so we opted to stay one extra night. We went to the OASIS for an early dinner and wound up staying and closing the damn place down. I remember ordering a second dinner late at night and having to explain to my boss why I expensed two dinners one night at some place called the OASIS. :laugh:

Thank God for Taxi Cabs that evening.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Hey now! I was just saying it leaves the store shelves quickly prior to a big storm arriving. I didn't say it comes home with me.
> 
> Besides, I am more of a tequila sort of girl...
> 
> View attachment 23242


Note to @Sasquatch...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Hey now! I was just saying it leaves the store shelves quickly prior to a big storm arriving. I didn't say it comes home with me.
> 
> Besides, I am more of a tequila sort of girl...
> 
> View attachment 23242


Have you tried the Avion Espresso tequilla? yummy


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Have you tried the Avion Espresso tequilla? yummy


Oh my gosh that sounds yummy!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Oh my gosh that sounds *yummy!*


I'll take "words I NEVER thought I would hear said on this site" for $200 Alex!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'll take "words I NEVER thought I would hear said on this site" for $200 Alex!


Did you read the description of Avion Espresso tequila on their site? Read it and you will be thinking YUMMY too!

Now quit picking on me, dang it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Did you read the description of Avion Espresso tequila on their site? Read it and you will be thinking YUMMY too!
> 
> Now quick picking on me, dang it! :vs_laugh:


I'm not picking on you. I'm just so use to testosterone fueled arguments and topics about guns and knives, etc. the word "yummy" just caught me by surprise.

Sheesh, someone's touchy. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Did you read the description of Avion Espresso tequila on their site? Read it and you will be thinking YUMMY too!
> 
> Now quick picking on me, dang it! :vs_laugh:


Quick picking? 
Explain yourself.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

That means I cannot type. :vs_smirk:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not picking on you. I'm just so use to testosterone fueled arguments and topics about guns and knives, etc. the word "yummy" just caught me by surprise.
> 
> Sheesh, someone's touchy. :tango_face_wink:


I use words like "purdy" when discussing the LC9s Pro.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I use words like "purdy" when discussing the LC9s Pro.


Purdy??? Not a word I'm likely to use. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Yes, you leave them there. But you can't leave them there for an extended amount of time. You will have to move them out before they stink. Decomposing body smells terrible, you wouldn't want to be smelling it all day long.
> 
> But I don't live in the city, so my situation is a little different. I got a wide open space in the back of the house. It goes to about 200 plus yards of clear unobstructed field.


I was lead investigator in one female suicide in particular.

It was summer and she had been hanging around(literally) for four days in 90 degree heat but no blue bottles, yet.

It was so bad in the garage, nothing could get the smell out, NOT GOOD!

Went to pick up the legs to put body on gurney, they fell off at the knee from rot, used a shovel on the rets of it.

If I had to cap perps on the property, I would verify death with a bayonet pushed in about 3 inches, any movement it would go in all the way through the heart.

In some cases it can be bad enough that you can build a revetment out of the bodies including a firing table..

I know it sound colds blooded as hell, but this is how you survive, being ruthless. .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I use words like "purdy" when discussing the LC9s Pro.


I tell ya boys ...... she just ain't quite right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Purdy??? Yummy? What the hell kinda place did I walk into?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Purdy??? Yummy? What the hell kinda place did I walk into?


Its all Crickets fault. I suggest a 3 day suspension to allow her time to think about what she posted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> That means I cannot type. :vs_smirk:


I'd be attracted to you but I think e might be related.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is a genuine question - how the hell do you make ice after all the power is gone? I mean I'd come across a GenSet and freezer I am sure - but any way to rough it? Or just wait til winter?

I might want to enjoy a White Russian (El Duderino) after the violence stops at SHTF+90


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Here is a genuine question - how the hell do you make ice after all the power is gone? I mean I'd come across a GenSet and freezer I am sure - but any way to rough it? Or just wait til winter?
> 
> I might want to enjoy a White Russian (El Duderino) after the violence stops at SHTF+90


Prior to refrigeration here in NE, there were ice houses, every winter men would saw huge blocks of ice from the lakes,

two feet thick, and store them in ice houses, huge barn like structures,, stacked ice would form a cube 100'x100'x50' (apx)high covered in straw.

The ice houses were on the lakes and they floated the blocks to the conveyor.

I am old enough to remember my grandparents having an icebox, and us kids stealing chips of ice from the delivery guy(late 40's- early 50's)..

My parents were more advanced, we had a GE Monitor refrigerator, which we still called an ice box,

even today I have a random Freudian slip, and call it an ice box, kid gives me a strange look when I do.

I have seen two of those ice houses, IIRC, they were as big as a super wally world.

There was one that was converted to ammonia cooled, it had insulation made of cork two feet thick.

It was over a 100 years old when accidently burned 10 years ago, killing six firemen in the process.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Here is a genuine question - how the hell do you make ice after all the power is gone? I mean I'd come across a GenSet and freezer I am sure - but any way to rough it? Or just wait til winter?
> 
> I might want to enjoy a White Russian (El Duderino) after the violence stops at SHTF+90


Propane gas refrigerator.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the answers guys, I inferred that a lot of the ice people enjoyed was got in the winter - building an ice house is beyond my means at this time anyway.

And, duh - I'm stupid - should've thought gas powered...


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

At the very least, and in response to the OP.... go out and buy 4 or 5 cases of cheap ramen noodles. Not very healthy, but it will keep the hunger pangs down until you can figure out a way OUT of the Urban environment. The food will be completely gone in the stores within 72 hours...and the stores that 'were' closes will have been pillaged. 

After an EMP....FEMA ain't coming, and especially not to urban areas.


----------



## alexamoretti (Sep 8, 2016)

If you have access to ammonia and calcium chloride you can setup a solar ice machine http://free-energy-info.net46.net/P13.pdf

There are other options utilizing ammonia nitrate but I haven't tested or seen those in person. I wouldn't expect store supplies to last longer than 2 days in the event of an EMP. They can handle 4 or 5 days in a regular disaster before the shelves are bare, but in an EMP event, there will be panic buying/looting.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If there was an EMP I suspect the police or other local authorities would shut the stores down and place guards within a few hours in an effort to ration the little remaining food. Also if there is an EMP and most cars stopped running I would not be surprised if the local police already have orders to confiscate any running vehicles in an effort to allow them to continue policing the area. If most cars don't run and yours does I'd be very careful about driving it around town.


----------



## tombaxter (Sep 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> how are the stores going to sell anything if their registers won't work? all the water runs on electric pumps... I tell my brother, you likely have 2 days to get where you need to be before the sheeple figure out the Man isn't going to come save them... people can only live 3 days without water... you do the math!


Water won't be an issue, there a swimming pools, creeks and rivers in every major population center. The quality of the water will be irrelevant to thirsty people.

I have seen shelves stripped in a natural disaster, they took all the bread; the milk, the eggs, the pizza, and left behind all the pasta and tinned food and rice. In other words all the stuff anyone with half a brain would go for first. I have also gone shopping during a blackout, in the middle of the day. Even at noon supermarkets are dark (no windows) and people were escorted one by one with staff holding torches. If the power is out forget about large supermarkets. Their electronic doors wouldn't even open and the management will no doubt keep them closed for health and safety reasons. Your best bet would be a small 711 type store with greedy Indian staff. Offer them a decent cash incentive and you will get the red-carpet treatment. Providing they have been able to get the electronic doors open. If not try the back door. I'd make it a top priority once I cleared the city limits. You can never have too much food.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Purdy??? Not a word I'm likely to use. :vs_no_no_no:


Sure it is...as in..."Hey Slippy, look over yonder, they's a gaggle of muslimes that got they damn heads all blowed up"...

Slippy looks over yonder and says; "PURDY!"


----------

